# Primeval New World finale guide data error



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Primeval New World has been having a marathon today with the last 6 unaired season 1 episodes. The second part of the 2 part season finale airs at 10 PM Eastern, but the same guide as the episode airing at 7 PM so it be picked up automatically unless the season pass is set to record all airings.

The 6 PM episode also likely wouldn't record because it previously "aired" a few weeks ago, but didn't actually air as the guide data was wrong. It's too late to do anything about that. As is the 10 PM recording is 7 minutes away so it's cutting it close for that as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just watched the last episode that my TiVo recorded, episode 13. Now it really sucks that it was cancelled since it was a heck of a cliffhanger for the season finale.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I read this too late I will check to see if any I missed are on On Demand or Amazon or iTunes.


----------

